# Sears Router Crafter



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with these? Are they worth the effort? Found one for sale locally and it appears, by the pic anyway, to be in good condition. The seller says it's missing parts, "1 wheel and a handle" What are they worth?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Brian,

I've seen them on Ebay a lot, prices anywhere between $75 and $175 for the complete ones. There is a new in box one for bid right now, maybe that will give you a baseline of their perceived value.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SEARS-C...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

They are fun tools 

Worth= from 20.oo to 80.oo bucks,,,,,,,, handle is Sq. drive type and it's almost a must have item but you can make one easy with some hardwood.
It moves the router up and down the rails...

3 wheels if I recall that right (plastic type) for the cable and again a must must have item....but it's hard to tell without seeing a picture of it...

Hope this helps, you can find them on eBay to see what the missing parts are for... but you are the only one knows what wheel it is...

Most have RUST on the bottom side on the rails if so pass on it...and find one on ebay that's ok....you can tell real quick by looking at the bottom of box (water damage box) plated but real thin tubing....

NOTE***** Brian ,,, did you see the great wands that Doug made for the kids, this can be done on the Crafter quick and easy....

http://www.routerforums.com/48587-post1.html
===========



BrianS said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? Are they worth the effort? Found one for sale locally and it appears, by the pic anyway, to be in good condition. The seller says it's missing parts, "1 wheel and a handle" What are they worth?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


----------

